# Help: Will a 2.7T oil pump fit a 2.8 12-Valve engine?



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Help: Will a 2.7T (30-Valve) oil pump fit a 2.8 12-Valve (circa 1996) engine? Per ETKA, the 2.7T pump part number ends with 105, and the 12V pump part number ends with 103, but I don't have the actual pumps to compare. Thanks in advance!


----------

